# My install postponed 4 weeks!



## peter atchley (Apr 1, 2006)

I ordered my VIP622 on March 15th, the install was scheduled for April 15th. Dish called today and left a message to call them to reschedule, since they did not have a receiver for me! When I called, I was told that the demand was high and that they could not send me a receiver yet and that I would have to reschedule the install at least two weeks away. Then they said the earliest new date was May 13th. I talked to a supervisor, who couldn't say when the receiver would be sent, but said that he put an "ASAP" tag on my account to try to hurry it up. He gave me a number to call when it arrived to try to get the install done sooner.
The only reason I need the installation is that I have 4 receivers (4900, 501, 510, 510), a dish 500 with legacy LNBs and a SW64 switch. My work order supposedly calls for upgrading my LNBs, adding a 61.5 dish (I'm in Massachusetts), two DP34 switches and a legacy adapter or two DPP44 switches. I would be happy to do the work myself, but I sure don't want to pay for the new equipment.


----------



## bill-e (Apr 14, 2006)

I ordered an upgrade the other day and they scheduled May 13th as well. Coincedence?


----------



## jmf8 (Dec 12, 2003)

I order around the same time and had my install for this coming Monday. I got a call on Friday telling me the same thing--Dish is completely out of stock of the 622 and they would send it the first week in May. They also told me that only those people who ordered the 622 the first three weeks in February were the ones that received the 622. I told them that I had read about people ordering after April 1 and getting their 622 already. Something does not seem right...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

jmf8 said:


> ... They also told me that only those people who ordered the 622 the first three weeks in February were the ones that received the 622. I told them that I had read about people ordering after April 1 and getting their 622 already. Something does not seem right...


I ordered April 3rd. Received 622 April 10th. Install not 'til May 1st.

Dish 622 sitting here in the box gathering dust.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

jmf8 said:


> I order around the same time and had my install for this coming Monday. I got a call on Friday telling me the same thing--Dish is completely out of stock of the 622 and they would send it the first week in May. They also told me that only those people who ordered the 622 the first three weeks in February were the ones that received the 622. I told them that I had read about people ordering after April 1 and getting their 622 already. Something does not seem right...


I ordered on 4/1 and just had my install today 4/15.


----------



## poncaguy (Apr 10, 2006)

I got my first 622 last week, replace my 921, called in to activate it, said I couldn't, then after a long wait said I could. Have had no problems with my "C" model so far. Ordered another 622, said a tech would have to come (Dish 1000? I hope, have 2 Dish's at moment), my install date is 5-11-06


----------



## ehawkins7 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ordered my 622 April 1st. It arrived April 7th. Install was set up for April 11th by Southern Star from 8am to 12pm. It was a NO SHOW. I called them up, they said they would have to reschedule me for April 21st because they were out of the 44 switches, and they were in short supply everywhere.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

ehawkins7 said:


> Ordered my 622 April 1st. It arrived April 7th. Install was set up for April 11th by Southern Star from 8am to 12pm. It was a NO SHOW. I called them up, they said they would have to reschedule me for April 21st because they were out of the 44 switches, and they were in short supply everywhere.


I've read that some people have contacted Dish and had the DPP44 sent to them directly.


----------



## peter atchley (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, I just got a call from Dish. They said that they got in a new shipment of vip 622s and that they could reschedule my install. I was originally scheduled for April 15th, then postponed to May 13th and I am now scheduled for May 8th. I am hoping for no more foul-ups.


----------



## chadh (Mar 9, 2006)

device manager said:


> I've read that some people have contacted Dish and had the DPP44 sent to them directly.


They are sending me a DPP44 (I'm not holding my breath though) because the installer that came last weekend (4/22)didn't have any. I originally ordered the upgrade ~3/15. Now the problem is scheduling another appointmet. The techs you talk to can only schedule the standard 4+ weeks away appointment. Currently mine is for May 22. I've called three times in as many days trying to get something earlier. Each tech has tried to connect me with the 'Installation Department.' All they have been able to do is leave some sort of message with this mythical group to call me back and schedule a new time. Needless to say no one has called me.

I've had the 622 for about 2 weeks so, if this DPP4 actually arrives, I'm going to ebay to get some DP LNBS and I'll upgrade my Dish 500 and 300 myself. A few bucks is worth not wating another month to use something I've already been billed for. And of course who knows if the installer they send will actually know what they are doing.

Chad


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

chadh said:


> They are sending me a DPP44 (I'm not holding my breath though) because the installer that came last weekend (4/22)didn't have any. I originally ordered the upgrade ~3/15. Now the problem is scheduling another appointmet. The techs you talk to can only schedule the standard 4+ weeks away appointment. Currently mine is for May 22. I've called three times in as many days trying to get something earlier. Each tech has tried to connect me with the 'Installation Department.' All they have been able to do is leave some sort of message with this mythical group to call me back and schedule a new time. Needless to say no one has called me.
> 
> I've had the 622 for about 2 weeks so, if this DPP4 actually arrives, I'm going to ebay to get some DP LNBS and I'll upgrade my Dish 500 and 300 myself. A few bucks is worth not wating another month to use something I've already been billed for. And of course who knows if the installer they send will actually know what they are doing.
> 
> Chad


What I did is I contacted my local installer (the same person that installed my 921 over two years ago) because he did such a great job the first time. All he needed was the data/time of my scheduled install plus my phone number and he was able to look up the order and do the install. He even installed it 6 days earlier because I had already received my 622. If you know of someone locally, he could probably look up your order and do it prior to the scheduled install.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

lujan said:


> What I did is I contacted my local installer (the same person that installed my 921 over two years ago) because he did such a great job the first time. All he needed was the data/time of my scheduled install plus my phone number and he was able to look up the order and do the install. He even installed it 6 days earlier because I had already received my 622. If you know of someone locally, he could probably look up your order and do it prior to the scheduled install.


This is totally right. Retailers are not restricted to the DNS/Echostar/EConnect sheduling system, they can complete a work order at any time from when it was created and when it is scheduled. I do know that the Echosphere warehouse in Denver here has been habitually out of DPP44.


----------



## montge (Jan 17, 2003)

Had a similar issue where they delayed it, but then funny part is it showed up about 2 business days after the original appointment was scheduled. Wish they would have sent the dishes and switches' wouldn't mind doing it myself.

Any case it gives me a few days to run extra wire for the "transmitter"


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

My 921's hard drive is making some bad sounds plus my dvr playback of hd recordings is all screwed up. This happened to my 1st 921 right before it died, so I decided to take the plunge last night. I currently have an install date of May 
14th but the CSR, while very nice and easy to understand, kept saying that if the 622 was delayed, I might have to reschedule the install. A farily emphatic disclaimer! Also, I'm in the DC metro area (Germantown, MD) and he knew I didn't need a dish 1000 upgrade, just another dish to go at the 61.5, which is what I've read here in the forum. Anyone else in this area with that same set up? I asked about the placement of the 2nd dish and he wasn't sure. I think I have a 500 right now and I was wondering where the second dish would have to point in relation to my current dish. It's on the back of the house which keeps my wife and the HOA happy. I'll let you know how the install goes later...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Rodsman ... Anyone else in this area with that same set up? I asked about the placement of the 2nd dish and he wasn't sure. I think I have a 500 right now and I was wondering where the second dish would have to point in relation to my current dish. It's on the back of the house which keeps my wife and the HOA happy. I'll let you know how the install goes later...[/QUOTE said:


> I'm in Rockville. Scheduled for install of 622 May 1st. Signed up for the upgrade April 3rd. Received 622 Unit on April 10th. Install will retain existing Dish 500 and add a second dish pointed at 61.5.
> 
> Your existing Dish 500 is pointed just to the left of Poolesville. Your new dish for 61.5 will bre looking toward Ellicott City.
> 
> Easier yet. The 61.5 dish will be looking just about 180 degrees from where your current Dish 500 is looking at 240 degrees. You have the potential for a problem. I don't have a HOA to deal with, but my home faces south and my existing 500 is on a garage attached to the western gable... I'm hoping the new dish for 61.5 can be chimney mounted *or* be attached to that western gable and look over the roofline to 61.5


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> I'm in Rockville. Scheduled for install of 622 May 1st. Signed up for the upgrade April 3rd. Received 622 Unit on April 10th. Install will retain existing Dish 500 and add a second dish pointed at 61.5.
> 
> Your existing Dish 500 is pointed just to the left of Poolesville. Your new dish for 61.5 will bre looking toward Ellicott City.
> 
> Easier yet. The 61.5 dish will be looking just about 180 degrees from where your current Dish 500 is looking at 240 degrees. You have the potential for a problem. I don't have a HOA to deal with, but my home faces south and my existing 500 is on a garage attached to the western gable... I'm hoping the new dish for 61.5 can be chimney mounted *or* be attached to that western gable and look over the roofline to 61.5


LOL, I knew it would be something like that. I might be able to get away with the new dish set on the opposite side of the back of my house which would have it pointing 180 degrees away from current dish or have him stick it on the roof, as low as possible, pointing that way. HOAs are a pain but they cannot stop this and I've also seen others in the neighborhood with dishes on the roof, mainly due to tree lines. Thanks for the info. though.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Ordered mine about April 7th. The 622 came about a week later. Install is scheduled this Sunday, however, I have yet to hear from any installer to comfirm the installation.

Current system is a 500, a generic (non-dish) 300 pointed at 61 for DMA locals and internationals. We'll see if anyone shows on Sunday.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Rodsman said:


> ... HOAs are a pain but they cannot stop this and I've also seen others in the neighborhood with dishes on the roof, mainly due to tree lines. Thanks for the info. though.


does the FCC/Law support you having more than *one* antenna? Just curious.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

device manager said:


> I've read that some people have contacted Dish and had the DPP44 sent to them directly.


Yup. It took several phone calls, but Dish sent the ViP622 (Rev.D) and the DPP44 switch and I received them on April 11 and had my install done on 4/21. So no cost to me at all for the install. The installer was great. The 622 has worked flawlessly. It's really fast. Immediately responsive, and the PQ is better than my old 921. Better color balance, no video artifacts (my 921 had two very thin horizontal lines through the HD picture) and no overscan (which the 921 had as well.) I'm hugely satisfied with the 622.

.....G


----------

